
How Ethical is the new Web 2.0 business model? - amichail
http://blog.p2pfoundation.net/how-ethical-is-the-new-web-20-business-model-trebor-scholz/2007/02/09
======
byrneseyeview
This author should hurry up and get outraged over Linux and the BSDs. Also,
all of academia ought to be ashamed that it's fooled itself into publishing
stuff for free: if you come up with a new theorem, you'd better slap a price
tag on it!

~~~
nostrademons
Then he should get outraged that I'm reading his article for free. ;-)

~~~
jamesbritt
And outraged that readers are leaving thoughtful comments on his sight; their
unpaid contributions are creating value, and such Websploitation should not go
unpunished!

Here's a clue for the author: Many people do things for reasons other than
money.

I know; sounds crazy! Go figure.

------
lupin_sansei
"shameless exploitation of free labour"

Pu-lease. It's only exploitation if the person providing the labour is forced
to do it, or tricked into it. If they freely left the comment/voted etc.
knowing full well that they won't get paid (or not paid much) then it's not
exploitation.

Some video uploading sites are starting to share profits with uploaders
anyway. So expect a bidding war upwards.

------
SwellJoe
Business model? What the hell...when did Web 2.0 get a business model is what
I want to know?

------
staunch
Small thinking.

------
sabat
Ethics? Of the web? Blogga, PLEASE.

